# FragranceNet.com



## dorkynerd (Feb 8, 2009)

I just placed my first order here, and paid with paypal. Does anyone know how long shipping with take. I can't wait to get my *Very Irrésistible by Givenchy*! Woot Woot!


----------



## aic (Feb 8, 2009)

I ordered rosamor by Oscar De la Renta from them about a couple months ago. I recieved my order within 5 days (excluding the weekend) after I put the order in. I can't remember excatly what shipping method i used. Sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to scare u or anything, but I will NEVER order from them again becuz I already had a bottle of rosamor and when i compared them, something was just not rite about the bottle i ordered from FragranceNet.com. I have been using rosamor for over 2 years now and i know there was something not rite about it. The fragrance didn't last at all and had a VERY different smell to it.....it smelled like pure baby powder...... and the price was too good to be true....27 bucks for a 3.4 oz unboxed bottle of a designer perfume.... i ended up giving the bottle away... 

There is NO WAY im gonna fall 4 some fragrances with prices too good to be tru anymore. ESP. online stuff. Better to go pay a full price n know for a fact that its not a knockoff. Just my opinion.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aic* 

 
_I ordered rosamor by Oscar De la Renta from them about a couple months ago. I recieved my order within 5 days (excluding the weekend) after I put the order in. I can't remember excatly what shipping method i used. Sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to scare u or anything, but I will NEVER order from them again becuz I already had a bottle of rosamor and when i compared them, something was just not rite about the bottle i ordered from FragranceNet.com. I have been using rosamor for over 2 years now and i know there was something not rite about it. The fragrance didn't last at all and had a VERY different smell to it.....it smelled like pure baby powder...... and the price was too good to be true....27 bucks for a 3.4 oz unboxed bottle of a designer perfume.... i ended up giving the bottle away... 

There is NO WAY im gonna fall 4 some fragrances with prices too good to be tru anymore. ESP. online stuff. Better to go pay a full price n know for a fact that its not a knockoff. Just my opinion._

 
I have purchased tons of stuff from FragranceNet and never had any problems. IT is possible that you had a bottle that had turned which is possible with any perfume anywhere. If you did not contact them for a replacement then I don't think it's fair for you to assess them as selling sub-par products when you may have merely had a defect.


----------



## aic (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ good 4 u for not having a problem with their fragrances...I dont know what u mean by 'a bottle that had turned'......anywayz, I never had an issue like that with my 50+ fragrances purchased at stores like macy's, sephora, ...etc...AND as I already mentioned in my previous post, it's just my opinion.....also how hard is it to manufacture fake stuff and sell them at dirt cheap prices??????? be it MAC or fragrances...

Also selling defected shit to me won't make me a loyal customer. especially to a first time customer, not a very good image for the company...

straight from their website:
*RETURN POLICY*

You may return any unopened merchandise in its original condition, including original packaging and packing slip within 30 days of receipt and you will receive a full refund less shipping and any gift wrapping charges. 
*We charge a 20% restocking fee for any merchandise not returned in its original condition and packaging.* 
*Any shipping cost you incur to return the product to us will not be refunded.* 


I had already opened AND tested it sooooo .... also read  that shipping is upto u 4 returning it...so i would have been charged an additional 20% and the shipping fee...yeah I'm not abt to go through all that trouble for something that cost me 27 bucks...


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 8, 2009)

FragranceNet does *not* sell counterfeit merchandise. I have purchased many rare and hard to find items that would be not only extremely difficult to make a fake of, but also completely pointless. 

There is no way that they could have known if the item was "defective" and neither can Macys or Sephora, both of whom I have purchased items that were bad from. They can't open every bottle and try the item before they sell it to you. FragranceNet, Macys and Sephora buy their inventory from the same suppliers - the only difference is that fragrancenet does not mark up the price as much. This does not mean that their products are fake.

They won't charge you for returning a defective product either, you don't have to pay shipping for that.

If you aren't willing to contact the company to give them the opportunity to resolve the problem for you, then it's not fair to complain. I know many people who have been extremely pleased by their customer service.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aic* 

 
_^^ good 4 u for not having a problem with their fragrances...I dont know what u mean by 'a bottle that had turned'......anywayz, I never had an issue like that with my 50+ fragrances purchased at stores like macy's, sephora, ...etc...AND as I already mentioned in my previous post, it's just my opinion.....also how hard is it to manufacture fake stuff and sell them at dirt cheap prices??????? be it MAC or fragrances...

Also selling defected shit to me won't make me a loyal customer. especially to a first time customer, not a very good image for the company...

straight from their website:
*RETURN POLICY*

You may return any unopened merchandise in its original condition, including original packaging and packing slip within 30 days of receipt and you will receive a full refund less shipping and any gift wrapping charges. 
*We charge a 20% restocking fee for any merchandise not returned in its original condition and packaging.* 
*Any shipping cost you incur to return the product to us will not be refunded.* 


I had already opened AND tested it sooooo .... also read  that shipping is upto u 4 returning it...so i would have been charged an additional 20% and the shipping fee...yeah I'm not abt to go through all that trouble for something that cost me 27 bucks..._


----------



## aic (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_FragranceNet does *not* sell counterfeit merchandise. I have purchased many rare and hard to find items that would be not only extremely difficult to make a fake of, but also completely pointless. 

There is no way that they could have known if the item was "defective" and neither can Macys or Sephora, both of whom I have purchased items that were bad from. They can't open every bottle and try the item before they sell it to you. FragranceNet, Macys and Sephora buy their inventory from the same suppliers - the only difference is that fragrancenet does not mark up the price as much. This does not mean that their products are fake.

They won't charge you for returning a defective product either, you don't have to pay shipping for that.

If you aren't willing to contact the company to give them the opportunity to resolve the problem for you, then it's not fair to complain. I know many people who have been extremely pleased by their customer service._

 


^^I never said that they or anyone "can open every bottle and try the item before they sell it to you." That is a really absurd thing to say.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its like saying, to try every makeup product and sell it to the customer. Indeed, absurd. ur putting words that i didn't even say. ur taking the whole thing out of context here.

As for them to not "charge you for returning a defective product either, you don't have to pay shipping for that," I'm not a mind reader that i would have known that, it clearly does not say that anywhere on their return policy and here I'm posting it ALL once again:


*RETURN POLICY*

*You may return any unopened merchandise in its original condition, including original packaging and packing slip within 30 days of receipt and you will receive a full refund less shipping and any gift wrapping charges. *

*We charge a 20% restocking fee for any merchandise not returned in its original condition and packaging. *

*Any shipping cost you incur to return the product to us will not be refunded. *

*Shipping cost is non-refundable for undelivered, unclaimed or returned packages, unless we made an error. *

*We do not offer refunds or exchanges on Skincare items due to health reasons. Please make your selections carefully.* 




So where excatly does it states that 
"They won't charge you for returning a defective product either, you don't have to pay shipping for that."??? and how exactly can it be "defected?" If by defective u mean a broken bottle or a broken spray nozzle, then it wasn't. Something was wrong with the "fragrance" itself. Now I'm not saying that every single one of their products are fake and trying to bring the company down since I don't have any agenda or reason to do so. As I said in my very first post, that they delievered the package in 5 days, which is a very reasonable time frame to do so.

"FragranceNet, Macys and Sephora buy their inventory from the same suppliers - the only difference is that fragrancenet does not mark up the price as much. This does not mean that their products are fake." <<< I don't work  with either one of them or know anybody who does so I wouldn't know. 


_"_If you aren't willing to contact the company to give them the opportunity to resolve the problem for you, then it's not fair to complain." << Ah, who said I was complaining???? I was merely stating MY opinion. And u do NOT need to attack MY opinion. I hope I made myself clear.

I know many people who have been extremely pleased by their customer service."  Good to know.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aic* 

 
_
*RETURN POLICY*

*You may return any unopened merchandise in its original condition, including original packaging and packing slip within 30 days of receipt and you will receive a full refund less shipping and any gift wrapping charges. *

*We charge a 20% restocking fee for any merchandise not returned in its original condition and packaging. *

*Any shipping cost you incur to return the product to us will not be refunded. *

*Shipping cost is non-refundable for undelivered, unclaimed or returned packages, unless we made an error. *

*We do not offer refunds or exchanges on Skincare items due to health reasons. Please make your selections carefully.* 




So where excatly does it states that 
"They won't charge you for returning a defective product either, you don't have to pay shipping for that."??? and how exactly can it be "defected?" If by defective u mean a broken bottle or a broken spray nozzle, then it wasn't. Something was wrong with the "fragrance" itself. Now I'm not saying that every single one of their products are fake and trying to bring the company down since I don't have any agenda or reason to do so. As I said in my very first post, that they delievered the package in 5 days, which is a very reasonable time frame to do so._

 

"Shipping cost is non-refundable for undelivered, unclaimed or returned packages, unless we made an error. "

If something is wrong with the fragrance itself, that *is* a defect, and it is their error to have sold you a defective product. 

The perfume could have been mixed incorrectly or stored improperly. Exposure to heat could have caused it to go bad. These would all fall under the category of a defective product and occur with the mass production of *any* product.

I'm not attacking your opinion, but your misinformation is portraying this company in a negative light that is undeserved.


----------



## aic (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ whatever u said is _not_ stated in their return policy. That's ur own interpretation.  Maybe they need to make changes to their return poicy that's posted on their site and make it clear.

The perfume could have been mixed incorrectly or stored improperly. Exposure to heat could have caused it to go bad. << makes sense.

but your *misinformation* is portraying this company in a negative light that is undeserved. Exactly! the *info*. that should be on their site but isn't for some reason.

Peace Out.


----------

